# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  क्या अंगों की मसाज हबी कर सकती है पेट की चर्बी कम

## Krishna

जिम में घंटों पसीना बहाने और डाइटिंग करने के बावजूद भी अगर आप से छुटकारा पाने में सफल नहीं हो पा रहें हैं। तो घबराने से अच्*छा है कि दूसरे विकल्*पों का सहारा लें, इसके लिए एक्यूप्रेशर मसाज बेहतरीन विकल्प हो सकता है। आप किसी अच्*छे एक्*यूप्रेशर प्रशिक्षक की मदद से शरीर के कुछ खास अंगों की मसाज के जरिये पेट की चर्बी और वजन को नियंत्रित कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

.........................

----------


## Krishna

एक्यूप्रेशर शरीर के विभिन्न हिस्सों के महत्वपूर्ण बिंदुओं पर दबाव डालकर किसी भी रोग को ठीक करने की विधि है। यह चीन की चिकित्सा पद्धति है। इस पद्धति के अनुसार, मानव शरीर पैर से लेकर सिर तक आपस में जुड़ा हुआ है। शरीर में मौजूद नसें, रक्त धमनियां, मांसपेशियां, स्नायु और हड्डियों के साथ अन्य कई चीजें आपस में मिलकर शरीर रूपी इस मशीन को बखूबी चलाती हैं। अत: किसी एक बिंदु पर दबाव डालने से उससे जुड़ा पूरा भाग प्रभावित होता है। आइए जानें शरीर के किस अंग की मसाज करने से पेट की चर्बी कम करने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*कानों पर मसाज*प्रत्येक एक्यूप्रेशर सत्र की शुरुआत और अंत में भूख नियंत्रण बिंदु को दबायें। अपने कान पर दबाव बिंदु का पता लगाएं (जो भूख नियंत्रण बिंदु होता है)। इस बिंदु को दबाकर भूख पर नियंत्रण करना आसान होगा और आप ओवरईटिंग से बचेंगे। इस बिंदु कान के ऊपर स्थित मांसल फ्लैप हिस्सा होता है जो कान के केनाल के सामने मौजूद होता है। 3 मिनट के लिए इस जगह पर लगातार दबाव डालें। धीरे-धीरे प्रेशर बढ़ाएं और फिर छोड़ दें।

----------


## Krishna

*घुटनों पर मसाज*घुटनों के बाईं ओर ठीक नीचे तीन बिंदु होते हैं जिन पर दबाव देने से शरीर का मेटाबॉलिज्म ठीक रहता है और शरीर में अतिरिक्*त वसा इकट्ठा नहीं होता है। इसके लिए एक-एक करके इन पर बिंदुओं पर दबाव बनाएं और एक मिनट तक इन बिंदुओं पर मसाज करें।
*हथेली की मसाज*हथेलियों में अंगूठे के पास वाले उभरे भाग पर व्यक्ति की सहन क्षमता के अनुसार दबाव दें। इस प्रक्रिया को तीन से पांच बार दोहराएं। इसके बाद अच्छी मात्रा में गुनगुना पानी का सेवन करें जिससे टॉक्सिन शरीर से निकल जाएं।

----------


## Krishna

*एड़ी पर मसाज*एड़ी की हड्डी यानी एंकल बोन पर अपनी चारों उंगलियों को रखें और धीरे-धीरे दबाव दें। एक मिनट तक तेज दबाव दें और फिर धीरे-धीरे छोड़ दें। इस मसाज से पाचन तंत्र ठीक रहता है।


शरीर के इन अंगों की मसाज करके आप न सिर्फ अपनी भूख पर नियंत्रण कर सकते हैं बल्कि पाचन क्रिया ठीक रख सकते हैं। सही खानपान व मसाज से प्रतिमाह लगभग 2-3 किलो वजन कम किया जा सकता है। हर दो माह में अपना वजन जरूर कराएं।

----------

